# so what do you think



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

hello

i'm not sure about this color, so what do you think?


Regards


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I think it's gorgeous. I love the lacing effect on the wings! 

Other than red and kind of "laced" (I know that's more the chicken term for it, and probably not the pigeon term), I don't know what color/pattern this is called, though.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

egpigeon said:


> hello
> 
> i'm not sure about this color, so what do you think?
> 
> ...


*I think you have a Recessive Red Laced Dominant Opal, EGYPTIAN SWIFT VERY NICE LOOKING BIRD.* GEORGE


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

Recessive red + frill stencil + toy stencil complex. Maybe I'm wrong but his head is too red for dominant opal.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

THANK YOU ALL

Now i got many answers (more complex )

I think it's a red color pigeon with one of these 2 genes stencil or reduce 

so what do you think?


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

You are right dimerro, I think Recessive red + FS + TS. I imported (flyers) from the USA last year with exactly same color .





George I thing this is not Egyptian Swift becase ES have large head and short beak.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Reminds me of a Lebanon. Which would explain the stencil genes.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Albannai said:


> You are right dimerro, I think Recessive red + FS + TS. I imported (flyers) from the USA last year with exactly same color .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*The bird you have pictured here, is not the same bird as in the first post by EGPIGEON. While the color may be the same you have homers and Egpigeon has swifts.* GEORGE


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

George you are right, I know that they are not the same birds and they are not homers. My bird are rollers. 

I just wanted to say that the other bird is not egyption swift. It looks lebanon as Becky said.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

it look like a cross breed of oriental frill to me


----------

